# Car alternator died - rebuilt or junkyard replacement?



## thewishman (Feb 13, 2015)

Driving home from delivering a pen last night and my alternator died. Getting a friend (I hope) to help me replace it. Rebuilt is $199, junkyard is $31 - my car has 340,000 miles on it. Which would you choose?


----------



## vtgaryw (Feb 13, 2015)

There's a lot of variables - how much longer do you expect to drive the car?  If you only want to keep the car for less than a year, take a chance with the junkyard alternator.

On the other hand, if you hope to drive it for a few more years, go for the rebuilt, make sure it has a warranty.  You can find many with a one year warranty, put it on a credit card that doubles your warranty and you're golden.

Another thing to consider is, how critical is it if your car fails?  Do you live in an area where you get weeks of sub-zero temps?  If your car fails, are you able to hoof it to a safe place or call for help?

Bottom line, you can do well with a junkyard replacement, but overall a rebuilt will be more dependable.

-gary


----------



## Band Saw Box (Feb 13, 2015)

I would go with the rebuilt, unless your going to get a good warranty from the junk yard.


----------



## hanau (Feb 13, 2015)

Are you talking about buying a rebuilt from autozone or advance auto?
Or having a alternator rebuilt at a alternator shop?

I would not buy from a junkyard if I could avoid it. just wouldn't trust them.

I had a local place rebuild my Mustangs last year lasted about a year cost me $100. 

Figured might as well buy a new one it was only $30 more than the rebuilt that advance auto carried.
But new and rebuilt warranties I think where about the same.

Found that you can buy your parts online at advance auto and use the coupons online. You have to purchase it online then pick it up at the store about 30 mins later. just make sure your store has it before ordering it.
here is a 30% off coupon code trt30

a link to other codes.
Advance Auto Parts Coupon Codes, Advance Auto Parts Promo Codes and Free Shipping Coupons for advanceautoparts.com


----------



## thewishman (Feb 13, 2015)

Thanks, fellas. I thought my starter was going bad and replaced it Wednesday, come to find out it was not the starter after all.

John, Advance is mu go to store. Thanks for the coupon code - that will be worth $60!


----------



## hanau (Feb 13, 2015)

I started using them more since I found out the codes work for store pick it up.
Not sure how long the code last but it was posted about 2 years ago according to the website.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Feb 13, 2015)

Easy to access and replace?  If so, a 30 dollar gamble might be worth it.  If it's buried, and not worth the hassle, go with the buy-once, cry-once approach.


----------



## sparhawk (Feb 14, 2015)

I use autozone mostly because I have one of their cards that gives me 20 dollars after I spend 100. The rebuilt altenator I bought from them last year had a lifetime warranty. Glad because it died about a year after buying it. They replaced it with another one , no problem. Most of their stuff is lifetime.


----------



## mjrbuzz (Feb 15, 2015)

If ya are feeling froggy and have the time, you can order the parts and rebuild it yourself for around 20-50 bucks depending on make and model  also a fun project if not pressed for time.

http://www.powerblocktv.com/two-minute-tech/2min-13/rebuild-an-alternator


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Feb 15, 2015)

mjrbuzz said:


> If ya are feeling froggy and have the time, you can order the parts and rebuild it yourself for around 20-50 bucks depending on make and model  also a fun project if not pressed for time.
> 
> 2 MINUTE TECH - Rebuild an Alternator | PowerBlockTV Network - Video



Where can you find the rebuild kits?


----------



## mjrbuzz (Feb 16, 2015)

- Alternator & Starter Parts Wholesale

this is just a place i googled may be able to find them localy at a napa or the like. Really need car info to try to sorce them locally, but from my experence the voltage reg is usually the first thing to go.
I do think napa and maybe the others can get the parts maybe a lil quicker


----------

